# First Alleged GTX TITAN-X Benchmarks Surface



## btarunr (Mar 10, 2015)

Here are some of the first purported benchmarks of NVIDIA's upcoming flagship graphics card, the GeForce GTX TITAN-X. Someone with access the four of these cards installed them on a system driven by a Core i7-5960X eight-core processor, and compared its single-GPU and 4-way SLI performance on 3DMark 11, with its "extreme" (X) preset. The card scored X7994 points going solo - comparable to Radeon R9 290X 2-way CrossFire, and a single GeForce GTX TITAN-Z. With four of these cards in play, you get X24064 points. Sadly, there's nothing you can compare that score with.

NVIDIA unveiled the GeForce GTX TITAN-X at the Game Developers Conference (GDC) 2015. It was just that - an unveiling, with no specs, performance numbers, or launch date announced. The card is rumored to be based on the GM200 silicon - NVIDIA's largest based on the "Maxwell" architecture - featuring 3072 CUDA cores, 192 TMUs, 96 ROPs, and a 384-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, holding 12 GB of memory. The benchmark screenshots reveal core clock speeds to be around 1.00 GHz, and the memory clock at 7.00 GHz.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Mar 10, 2015)

Many Thanks to radork for the tip.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 10, 2015)

I had been reading when that caught my eye...  After reading the performance, I can safely say that if that is the real performance of the card its going to be a nice step up (finally).  I really want to see them in some games as that is going to be some serious performance if it all maps out!


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

AMD's R9 390X will be both faster and much cheaper.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> AMD's R9 390X will be both faster and much cheaper.


I hope so, very excited.


----------



## 64K (Mar 10, 2015)

If they want $1,000 for this Titan like the last one then it's not for me. Maybe they won't this time since it's rumored to not be great for compute like the Kepler Titan but then I look at that 12 GB VRAM and know that Nvidia is going to stick it to it's customers for that alone. We'll see.


----------



## ShockG (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> AMD's R9 390X will be both faster and much cheaper.


And you know this how exactly?

Anyway, score for 4-way is heavily CPU bound as 980Ti x4 on water can score upwards of 26K 
single card result is ok ish. 
Physics score is certainly not X99 so hard to tell properly or at least clock speed is low. 
980 at 1.65GHz can match this score. If this is Windows8.1 then understandable as that is slower in this benchmark than Windows7

From the specs had expected about 8.5K or a little more from the card. but only time will tell.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

ShockG said:


> And you know this how exactly?



Ohhh, be sure when they "surprise" you with that 1300-1350$ price tag! 

R9 390X will never cost so much.


----------



## ShockG (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Ohhh, be sure when they "surprise" you with that 1300-1350$ price tag!
> 
> R9 390X will never cost so much.


but how do you know that either?
Maybe you have some insider info that you can share.


----------



## DeadSkull (Mar 10, 2015)

So are we going to pay for it based on boost clocks?

So max boost clock in Mhz ~ cost in dollars?

I hope Techpowerup does a really indepth review of this card, just in case nVidia is lying about specs and ram size again.



64K said:


> If they want $1,000 for this Titan like the last one then it's not for me. Maybe they won't this time since it's rumored to not be great for compute like the Kepler Titan but then I look at that 12 GB VRAM and know that Nvidia is going to stick it to it's customers for that alone. We'll see.



I think Nvidia is going to be asking for 1300, based on leaks.


----------



## Assimilator (Mar 10, 2015)

So a single big Maxwell can curbstomp a pair of 290Xs while drawing max 275W, R300 is slightly faster than a single small Maxwell and requires a nuclear power station per card, and AMD isn't releasing R300 until June. Ouchies.



ShockG said:


> And you know this how exactly?



The power of fanboyism.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

Assimilator said:


> The power of fanboyism.



Fanboyism is always better than smoking some weird weed as you did.

I just follow all news headlines which point exactly to what I am saying.


----------



## raschmidt (Mar 10, 2015)

I can never figure out all the complaints from people about the price of these cards.  Obviously Nvidia knows what its doing, that's why it has twice the market share that AMD does.  The high price of cards like these benefits even those who aren't buying this card.  It adds money for Nvidia to reinvest on a better performing next architecture, which means for those of us buying the GTX 760/960 or 770/970s, we'll probably see some of the technology passed down.  
It's the same thing as cars like the Ford GT or Nissan GT-R, can sit there and complain all day long about the price but the fact is, if you are complaining about the price of it you probably can't afford it even without the markup, so why complain or even care about the price?  The point is it's a halo product designed to draw attention to the series and get high end buyers to come to the product line and pump money into it.  Both Intel and Nvidia do this to AMD on CPU and GPU side, and I'm sure AMD is trying to figure out how it can do this as well.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> Obviously Nvidia knows what its doing



Perhaps they like to sit in the court.

If it depends on me, they will never get out of there.


----------



## raschmidt (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't get it?


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> I just follow all news headlines which point exactly to what I am saying.



So you're just speculating (and acting like a fanboy).


----------



## 64K (Mar 10, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> I don't get it?



Sony Xperia is referring to the class action lawsuit over the GTX 970.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 10, 2015)

ShockG said:


> but how do you know that either?
> Maybe you have some insider info that you can share.



ermm I think he just did


----------



## raschmidt (Mar 10, 2015)

64K said:


> Sony Xperia is referring to the class action lawsuit over the GTX 970.


I think he is dreaming about something.  Did he (it sounds like he prefers AMD)actually buy a GTX 970 or is he just full of hatred for people who made a mistake that didn't impact him?


----------



## 64K (Mar 10, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> I think he is dreaming about something.  Did he (it sounds like he prefers AMD)actually buy a GTX 970 or is he just full of hatred for people who made a mistake that didn't impact him?



His profile says he's a she but no I don't think Sony Xperia has any love for Nvidia.


----------



## raschmidt (Mar 10, 2015)

64K said:


> His profile says he's a she but no I don't think Sony Xperia has any love for Nvidia.


Ah did not see that.  I didn't know a Sony Xperia phone could have a gender


----------



## ZoneDymo (Mar 10, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> I think he is dreaming about something.  Did he (it sounds like he prefers AMD)actually buy a GTX 970 or is he just full of hatred for people who made a mistake that didn't impact him?



Dreaming? Did you miss the news that a class action lawsuit was formed against Nvidia over the GTX 970?



raschmidt said:


> Ah did not see that.  I didn't know a Sony Xperia phone could have a gender



1. Its just a username and nowhere is the word phone mentioned, just because a phone has a name does not mean a person cant have it as well.
2. If you did not know phones could have genders, then why refer to Sony Xperia S as a "he" instead of an "it"?


----------



## raschmidt (Mar 10, 2015)

ZoneDymo said:


> Dreaming? Did you miss the news that a class action lawsuit was formed against Nvidia over the GTX 970?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah hold on slugger, take it easy.

No I didn't miss the news, I'm referring to the "If it depends on me, they will never get out of there. "
Seems like someone really doesn't like Nvidia - they are dreaming of ruining the company

I was making a joke about the username, and i refer to a "he" because i live in a country that doesn't have genders in it's spoken language so I guess the habit of referring to everything as a "he" has just rubbed off.  I'm sorry if I offended anyone by saying "he" - i will just call everyone "it" from now on.


----------



## bogami (Mar 10, 2015)

1000 processors more than the GTX 980 is delivered 1500x better result and this in 1002hz BC. Up to results of the R-9 295x are some points missing (~ 8650x).
Double precision for gameplaer has no meaning just crazy will charge this excess RAM 12 GB. Typically, seen and an undesirable. Because those who would need it can afford quadro series. Even output are again captured 2 slot. It is difficult to make disconnecting D-VGA output and with , to get 1 slot back ! is definitely  too expensive (stupid developers) certainly are not find out of the new 1.2 outputs,. R9-295X outputs must be at least that could be learned from competition,. . 28nm GM-200 To expensive. (wtf 28nm)http://videocardz.com/amd/radeon-rx-300/radeon-r9-390x


----------



## Recus (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Fanboyism is always better than smoking some weird weed as you did.
> 
> I just follow all news headlines which point exactly to what I am saying.



Then you are doing it wrong.

AMD Announces *Ultra-Enthusiast's* Radeon R9 295X2 GPU $1500

AMD Officially Confirms New Radeon Flagship – R9 390X *Ultra-Enthusiast* Graphics Card ~$700-$800 This is way above for AMD user. lololo


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 10, 2015)

ShockG said:


> but how do you know that either?
> Maybe you have some insider info that you can share.



Well there was a legit leak that showed non OC'ed 390X scoring X8100 and same by gpu score, so this TitanX doesnt look anything special compared to it.


At max OC 1220mhz it scored 8600 gpu score, so AMD will do better..


Imho this TitanX is a ripoff if its gonna cost more then 700$ since its missing proper FP64 like by GK110 Titans,  that extra vram buffer is not worth extra money.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> Well there was a legit leak that showed non OC'ed 390X scoring X8100 and same by gpu score, so this TitanX doesnt look anything special compared to it.



A leak from months back for a card not out till June versus a leak for a card to be announced formally in a couple of weeks.  Hmm, first rule of tech leaks - don't trust tech leaks.

Fact is, GTX 980 is outperforming the aging 290X quite happily.  Because of that, Nvidia has no reason to release a cheap Titan X.  If you want a current gen great fast card, buy a GTX 980.  I don't think Titan X will come in at any reasonable price point because it has no need too.  It can be released and when the 390X comes out, Nvidia can dump prices as much as it wants too.  
Nvidia can seriously hamper 390X sales by just cutting price on 980 inventories and move Titan X to the 390X price point.  It's unlikely 390X will be cheap - it's pioneering a new technology - it can't afford to be cheap.  AMD aren't here to be nice to consumers, they're here to make a profit for the shareholders, something they've been a bit poor at recently.
If 390X is as good as people hope, it'll come in expensive.  This is business, not charity.

Please, remember the 7970 launch price was £450 - £600 (which allowed Nvidia to cruise it along on the 680).


----------



## alwayssts (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm not super impressed nor surprised, but maybe that's just me.

I get it, some people really, really, want to run 4k max settings right now, and perhaps a multiple of this will do it just fine.  The rest of us will wait for more reasonable 14nm/16nm parts with 8GB of ram and (likely) typical high-end card (R390/980ti-like?) prices.

That said, I really don't think any conclusions can be drawn on practicality until we know how '980ti' and 390x clock, as well as how the mem bandwidth vs larger buffer effect general performance at higher resolutions.  That's pretty much completely unknown.  Sure, this might be able to (barely) sustain 60fps/1440p max settings in most games stock, but can the cheaper alternatives do it overclocked?  Which (R390x/980ti) will fare better?  My gut says it's possible and probably '980ti (which I think will be slightly more expensive)', rendering this (for many people) moot because the tangible performance difference at playable settings will be negligible...but who knows.

*Note about 3dmark scores:  They very much are swayed by amd's stronger compute performance.  While that well and truly is a practical advantage in some cases, it is fundamentally generally unbalanced to core architecture efficiency.  3072 (+768sfus) at similar clocks should often perform just as well, if not better in a similar power envelope (not accounting for memory type and amount) offset to a higher clock if AMD stuck to 64 ROPs.   This is one of those reasons I wish AMD would do something radical like 22CUs/24ROPs (scaled) on 14/16nm.  While they'd lose the compute advantage, it would surely be efficient (generally), while perhaps better meshing with generally power-efficient clock potential of the processes within the set tdp parameters.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> A leak from months back for a card not out till June versus a leak for a card to be announced formally in a couple of weeks.  Hmm, first rule of tech leaks - don't trust tech leaks.



Again with the bullshit and nonsense. Titan X exists as a card for many many months.

Titan X will never be around 500$ as 390X will most likely be.

It is only you to be bullied by nvidia who don't wanna give you top performance as soon as possible.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 10, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> A leak from months back for a card not out till June versus a leak for a card to be announced formally in a couple of weeks. Hmm, first rule of tech leaks - don't trust tech leaks.


390X eng sample is out since december 2014, just like TitanX aka GM200..

Early 390X has proven to be faked, but 2nd leak  with X8192 was legit.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Again with the bullshit and nonsense. Titan X exists as a card for many many months.



Quite a touchy little monster, aren't you?  Never mind little one, truths don't seem to matter to you.  Point is, 390X is not out till June, so leaks from Dec don't count for much.  The Titan X leak is recent, after a formal announcement of said card.  And FTR (or those that can't read), I clearly said:



> Hmm, first rule of tech leaks - don't trust tech leaks


 That applies to Nvidia as much as AMD.



Sony Xperia S said:


> Titan X will never be around 500$ as 390X will most likely be.



Again, try reading.  I said:



> I *don't think* Titan X will come in at any *reasonable price* point





Sony Xperia S said:


> It is only you to be bullied by nvidia who don't wanna give you top performance as soon as possible.



I don't get bullied by companies.  And by your argument, the 390X has been out for as long as GM200 (according to the early leaks) and AMD themselves tweeting a few more tweaks are all that is required, yet they make YOU wait till June (so they can clear inventories).  If anyone is being bullied, my dear techy, it is loyal AMD buyers, being forced to hold out even longer for their new card.  And yet you say Nvidia don't want to give top performance yet following 290X they release GTX 780ti, GTX 980 and now to follow, Titan X.  Three cards all released when the 780ti was arguably enough.

And not that I need to justify anything to you, I would happily buy AMD.  So the ultra defensive posturing from you is completely unnecessary.


----------



## efikkan (Mar 10, 2015)

bogami said:


> Double precision for gameplayer has no meaning just crazy will charge this excess RAM 12 GB. Typically, seen and an undesirable. Because those who would need it can afford quadro series.


The Titan series are not primarily intended for gamers, but rather "semi-pro" users who do CAD, modelling, editing and development. There are lots of people who do such things as freelancers and also wants an awsome gaming machine. Companies can of course afford Quadro, but Quadro can be a bit pricy for semi-pro users. So for some of us Titan is something we've wanted for years.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2015)

efikkan said:


> The Titan series are not primarily intended for gamers, but rather "semi-pro" users who do CAD, modelling, editing and development. There are lots of people who do such things as freelancers and also wants an awsome gaming machine. Companies can of course afford Quadro, but Quadro can be a bit pricy for semi-pro users. So for some of us Titan is something we've wanted for years.



This is why it'll not be cheap.  I suppose the 12Gb memory is still useful for 3D work and modelling, even though the DP is down from Kepler.  

If it's priced as rumoured though it'll be a hard sell when Titan Z's came down to £1000 (from £2500).


----------



## efikkan (Mar 10, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> This is why it'll not be cheap.  I suppose the 12Gb memory is still useful for 3D work and modelling, even though the DP is down from Kepler.
> 
> If it's priced as rumoured though it'll be a hard sell when Titan Z's came down to £1000 (from £2500).


Titan Z will run out of stock soon. 1xGM200 will also be preferable over 2xGK110 in terms of heat an scalability in software.
Side note: GTX 780Ti also dropped in price beforce GTX 980 was launched...


----------



## 64K (Mar 10, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> This is why it'll not be cheap.  I suppose the 12Gb memory is still useful for 3D work and modelling, even though the DP is down from Kepler.
> 
> If it's priced as rumoured though it'll be a hard sell when Titan Z's came down to £1000 (from £2500).



I'm not sure what the availability is like in the UK but the supply of Titan Zs has pretty much dried up here in the USA. It's a good time to release the Titan X and for people that really need it Nvidia can charge a premium. I want the Big Maxwell counterpart to the Big Kepler GTX 780Ti. I don't need anything like 12 GB VRAM at 1440p. 6 GB will be fine for me.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Titan X will never be around 500$ as 390X will most likely be.



If 390x is as big of a gpu as it seems like its gonna be, AMD can't reasonable sell it for that price without the going outta bushiness cause they go bankrupt. they are in a bad way money wise the will have to make money on the card. 700$ sounds like would have to be given gpu size for all those cores and ram controllers.

on the one page linked, only 4gb ram for the card? yea 4k people will want to go with titan Z even at higher price cause 12gb ram for gaming buffer.


----------



## NightOfChrist (Mar 10, 2015)

I do not see the point in people complaining about the price of NVIDIA cards. If you do not have enough money or salary to buy a Nissan GT-R then why complain about its expensive price? Unless it is really that good and you really want it very bad? Why not go for an old Datsun or a cheaper Daihatsu or buy a bicycle instead? Is it really necessary for people to be angry and start insulting the landlord if some apartments in central Tokyo he sells are very expensive? If people cannot afford to pay the price then I believe they should move on. Obviously that product is not made for them and they do not deserve it either. Let people with money buy and get it. Why the anger? The hatred? The frustration? I really cannot see the point of complaining. Either find something suitable to your salary or get a better job and work harder. Do not have money, do not buy it, do not complain about it. Is it a very difficult thing to do?

It is like a scene in a hardware store in Akihabara a few days ago.

Man: 「Damn! This is very expensive! Such a greedy person!」
Clerk: 「Sir, we have already told you, this is a high end hardware. It is not made for commoners.」
Man: 「But why is it very expensive!? It is just a quad-core processor!! This octa-core processor is going to be released and it is going to be much cheaper and better.」
Clerk: 「Sir, can I ask you a few questions?」
Man: 「Yes.」
Clerk: 「Are you waiting for that octa-core processor you mention?」
Man: 「Yes.」
Clerk: 「Are you going to buy it?」
Man: 「Definitely!! It is going to be a faster processor than this one! I am longing for one!」
Clerk: 「Do you want to buy this processor we are selling right now?」
Man: 「No! Definitely not!」
Clerk: 「Honestly, do you have enough money to buy this processor?」
Man: 「Eee, no... Even if I had, I still do not think it is a good purchase.」
Clerk: 「Then why are you still here? Please step aside, Sir. You are blocking our line of customers. Please come again if you have enough money and decide to buy something from us.」


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> I would happily buy AMD.



Then instead of promising, just go and buy! AMD cards have always shown greater computing capabilities.



NightOfChrist said:


> If you do not have enough money or salary to buy a Nissan GT-R then why complain about its expensive price?



Very simply because I will have the money to buy an AUDI or Alfa Romeo for 50% less money and will drive at least with the same speed.


----------



## 荷兰大母猪 (Mar 10, 2015)

Still no non-reference edition of Titan x, hah?


----------



## arbiter (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Very simply because I will have the money to buy an AUDI or Alfa Romeo for 50% less money and will drive at least with the same speed.



I would buy a corvette stingray, half price of a Nissan GT-R and will be just as fun.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Then instead of promising, just go and buy! AMD cards have always shown greater computing capabilities.



Not yet 

Two 780ti classified's under water need far better (even than 980's) to move me to upgrade.  I'll hopefully sit it out until June and see how the 390X fares.  I'll certainly not buy a Titan X unless it's unexpectedly cheap (0.00001% chance of that).

Though if the Witcher Wild Hunt needs >4Gb memory...... what to do!!


----------



## Patriot (Mar 10, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> This is why it'll not be cheap.  I suppose the 12Gb memory is still useful for 3D work and modelling, even though the DP is down from Kepler.
> 
> If it's priced as rumoured though it'll be a hard sell when Titan Z's came down to £1000 (from £2500).




There is a reason why the Tesla's stayed Kepler.
That said, calling it a titan without the DP is disingenuous... this is a 980Ti ... 
Unless it actually does have the DP capabilities.  We don't have enough details at this point.


----------



## raschmidt (Mar 10, 2015)

NightOfChrist said:


> I do not see the point in people complaining about the price of NVIDIA cards. If you do not have enough money or salary to buy a Nissan GT-R then why complain about its expensive price? Unless it is really that good and you really want it very bad? Why not go for an old Datsun or a cheaper Daihatsu or buy a bicycle instead? Is it really necessary for people to be angry and start insulting the landlord if some apartments in central Tokyo he sells are very expensive? If people cannot afford to pay the price then I believe they should move on. Obviously that product is not made for them and they do not deserve it either. Let people with money buy and get it. Why the anger? The hatred? The frustration? I really cannot see the point of complaining. Either find something suitable to your salary or get a better job and work harder. Do not have money, do not buy it, do not complain about it. Is it a very difficult thing to do?



I said almost the exact same thing: 





> I can never figure out all the complaints from people about the price of these cards. Obviously Nvidia knows what its doing, that's why it has twice the market share that AMD does. The high price of cards like these benefits even those who aren't buying this card. It adds money for Nvidia to reinvest on a better performing next architecture, which means for those of us buying the GTX 760/960 or 770/970s, we'll probably see some of the technology passed down.   It's the same thing as cars like the Ford GT or Nissan GT-R, can sit there and complain all day long about the price but the fact is, if you are complaining about the price of it you probably can't afford it even without the markup, so why complain or even care about the price? The point is it's a halo product designed to draw attention to the series and get high end buyers to come to the product line and pump money into it. Both Intel and Nvidia do this to AMD on CPU and GPU side, and I'm sure AMD is trying to figure out how it can do this as well.



Problem is, a lot of buyers are so self-centered its beyond reasoning.  They think things that cost money and time to develop should be given to them at whatever they can afford just because they want it and haven't come to grips with the way the world works. 

Honestly, if people don't like the way Nvidia runs its business, then they should just ignore it and move on with their life.  I don't care for the way Apple runs its business but as far as I'm concerned, it's their own customers that get screwed and I'm more than happy with that.  Are people who buy the Titan X getting screwed?  Maybe.........but if they have the money to afford it they probably don't care, in which case they aren't really getting screwed.  I guess the laws of Supply and Demand don't ring a bell with people.....


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> I guess the laws of Supply and Demand don't ring a bell with people.....



I hear about these "laws" for the first time. Are you sure that nvidia follows any written laws known outside of their own headquarters?


----------



## raschmidt (Mar 10, 2015)

What laws did they violate?  So they wrote 4GB when it should have been 3.5GB?  Dear god that's worse than the holocaust, they should all be sent to ISIS headquarters and beheaded immediately.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 10, 2015)

ShockG said:


> but how do you know that either?
> Maybe you have some insider info that you can share.


He "knows" because he's just a fanboy.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 10, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> What laws did they violate?



It was just a joke.

What I mean is that if there is demand for Kepler Titans but because of profits interest or some political, nvidia hides the inventory (or not produce enough), then they actually 'violate' these "laws".


----------



## WhoDecidedThat (Mar 10, 2015)

NightOfChrist said:


> Man: 「Damn! This is very expensive! Such a greedy person!」
> Clerk: 「Sir, we have already told you, this is a high end hardware. It is not made for commoners.」
> Man: 「But why is it very expensive!? It is just a quad-core processor!! This octa-core processor is going to be released and it is going to be much cheaper and better.」
> Clerk: 「Sir, can I ask you a few questions?」
> ...


This^.

But you have to admit. After a hard day at work, discussions of these kinds make for cheap entertainment.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Fanboyism is always better than smoking some weird weed as you did.
> 
> I just follow all news headlines which point exactly to what I am saying.



You must also believe everything you read on the internet too.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 10, 2015)

blanarahul said:


> This^.
> 
> But you have to admit. After a hard day at work, discussions of these kinds make for cheap entertainment.



.....i'd like to hope that 80% of this is just nvidia and amd fans just poking each other.......cause if it ain't .....mankind need much more prayer than I thought.   I mean how dare anyone use their hard earned money to to buy what they want instead of what i think is better.....how dare they.  Maybe if i posted the definition of a halo product.....


----------



## 64K (Mar 10, 2015)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....i'd like to hope that 80% of this is just nvidia and amd fans just poking each other.......cause if it ain't .....mankind need much more prayer than I thought.   I mean how dare anyone use their hard earned money to to buy what they want instead of what i think is better.....how dare they.  Maybe if i posted the definition of a halo product.....



It's just another Nvidia sucks / AMD sucks thread.


----------



## xkche (Mar 10, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> It was just a joke.
> 
> What I mean is that if there is demand for Kepler Titans but because of profits interest or some political, nvidia hides the inventory (or not produce enough), then they actually 'violate' these "laws".



Yep, "laws" made to be broken or manipulated.

And NVIDIA or AMD don't works for charity, they need have money.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 10, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> Problem is, a lot of buyers are so self-centered its beyond reasoning.  They think things that cost money and time to develop should be given to them at whatever they can afford just because they want it and haven't come to grips with the way the world works.



Its only a small # of people that think that but make the most noise about it, mostly all fans of AMD. Expect to get everything for next to nothing.



raschmidt said:


> What laws did they violate?  So they wrote 4GB when it should have been 3.5GB?  Dear god that's worse than the holocaust, they should all be sent to ISIS headquarters and beheaded immediately.



the card DID have 4gb on it, they didn't lie about it.



Sony Xperia S said:


> What I mean is that if there is demand for Kepler Titans but because of profits interest or some political, nvidia hides the inventory (or not produce enough), then they actually 'violate' these "laws".



Um that still doesn't say What law's they violated. They didn't make enough is not breaking the law. Only people that think so are complete idiots.


----------



## Daemmon (Mar 10, 2015)

Couple of years ago:








Currently it's more like.

nVidia : "wow to expensive" , "wow scammers" , "wow no groundbreaking performance" , "wow can't 4k with 960" , "wow 2gb only" , "wow 12gb too much"

AMD : "wow no cards" , "wow shitty drivers" , "wow Mantle died" , "wow power consumption" , "wow so much heat" , "wow so much noise", "wow VRM cooling"

Both companies have released good products and shitty products. Both companies work by the same principle: MAKE. EFFING. MONEY. If they can give you something good that works in the process, that's a plus.


----------



## Captain_Tom (Mar 10, 2015)

Was hoping for more honestly.  If it was clocked at 1300 MHz it would have been truly powerful.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 10, 2015)

Daemmon said:


> nVidia : "wow to expensive" , "wow scammers" , "wow no groundbreaking performance" , *"wow can't 4k with 960" , "wow 2gb only" ,* "wow 12gb too much"



a gtx960 was NEVER ment for 4k to start with, not sure how that part of the statement in that line even works less you are a complete moron tool.


----------



## Daemmon (Mar 10, 2015)

arbiter said:


> a gtx960 was NEVER ment for 4k to start with, not sure how that part of the statement in that line even works less you are a complete moron tool.



Press the little "System Specs". Watch what GPU I have. Guess what? I'm terribly happy with it.

The idea of the post was the shit that "one side" says repeatedly about the other. That's why it's inside quotations marks. That's why I'm not a complete "moron tool" and you have some reading comprehension issues.

Love you anyway mate.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 11, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> 390X eng sample is out since december 2014, just like TitanX aka GM200..
> Early 390X has proven to be faked, but 2nd leak  with X8192 was legit.


Yeah right. The result was _supposedly_ validated ( check box ticked), but any cursory check of the 3DM results shows it isn't there. Anybody might think some guerrilla marketing was in play.






Sony Xperia S said:


> It was just a joke.


Much like you posting 8 times in a thread of 60 replies for a card you have no interest in, bombarding an Nvidia thread with AMD rhetoric.
You do realize if the roles were reversed that the AMD fanboys would be holding the mother of all tantrums over their thread being derailed.


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 11, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Much like you posting 8 times in a thread of 60 replies for a card you have no interest in, bombarding an Nvidia thread with AMD rhetoric.
> You do realize if the roles were reversed that the AMD fanboys would be holding the mother of all tantrums over their thread being derailed.



That isn't entirely true. If you give it to me as a present, I would happily accept it.  Or if you give it to me for 200 euros, for instance.


----------



## 64K (Mar 11, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> That isn't entirely true. If you give it to me as a present, I would happily accept it.  Or if you give it to me for 200 euros, for instance.



Hah. I think if someone gave you a Titan X you would just sell it and buy two R9 390s when they come out which would probably run all over a Titan X. Hey, wait a minute.


----------



## eddman (Mar 11, 2015)

nvidia knows there's enough demand for titan cards; people who need/want a powerful card with a huge memory bank or some other who simply have more money than sense and just want the highest card available, no matter what. It's a niche market but it sells, so why not take advantage of it? It's business 101.

As for those people who do not fall in the above categories, they'll wait for a 980 Ti with 6 GB of memory and at a much lower price, which might even turn out faster than titan X anyway.


----------



## 64K (Mar 11, 2015)

eddman said:


> nvidia knows there's enough demand for titan cards; people who need/want a powerful card with a huge memory bank or some other who simply have more money than sense and just want the highest card available, no matter what. It's a niche market but it sells, so why not take advantage of it? It's business 101.
> 
> As for those people who do not fall in the above categories, they'll wait for a 980 Ti with 6 GB of memory and much lower price, which might even turn out faster than titan X anyway.



The Big Maxwell Flagship card strictly for gaming should be faster than this Titan X especially if the Titan X turns out to be a cut down chip like the first Titan was. It's likely not a cut down though since the 28nm process is so mature that there's probably not very many partially defective chips. That's what I'm waiting for and if Nvidia does skip it then that may mean the 16nm Pascals are waiting in the wings for production. Even the mid range Pascals should very fast.

Big Maxwell Gaming Flagship with 6 GB VRAM for no more than $700 and I'm on it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Prima.Vera (Mar 11, 2015)

ShockG said:


> Anyway, score for 4-way is heavily CPU bound as *980Ti* x4 on water can score upwards of 26K
> single card result is ok ish.



Wow, a Time Traveler.
Can you PM to please what is this year UEFA CL winner, and the final score? I will do a killin' !!!


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 11, 2015)

Cybrnook2002 said:


>



What's this? Going to masturbate or what?


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 11, 2015)

64K said:


> It's just another Nvidia sucks / AMD sucks thread.


 One of the many, the only thing to surprise me is that we have not got the whole gang together yet as we are missing a few from each side ready to scream for their company .


64K said:


> The Big Maxwell Flagship card strictly for gaming should be faster than this Titan X especially if the Titan X turns out to be a cut down chip like the first Titan was. It's likely not a cut down though since the 28nm process is so mature that there's probably not very many partially defective chips. That's what I'm waiting for and if Nvidia does skip it then that may mean the 16nm Pascals are waiting in the wings for production. Even the mid range Pascals should very fast.
> 
> Big Maxwell Gaming Flagship with 6 GB VRAM for no more than $700 and I'm on it.


 It better not be, that would be once again another one of those rising middle fingers of doom (referring to the cut down chip part).  I think the gaming variant will be faster mostly in core clocks and possibly memory clocks, but I still want the Titan X to be fully unlocked this round and not another cut down one waiting for the true card to show up later.



Xzibit said:


>


You beat me to it, I was about to make the same joke except using a video snippet 


arbiter said:


> Its only a small # of people that think that but make the most noise about it, mostly all fans of AMD. Expect to get everything for next to nothing.


There are people like that but most people just expect reasonable prices for GPU's which is becoming less and less lately until the recent generations which bot were released at a much more reasonable price point than the last ones.


arbiter said:


> the card DID have 4gb on it, they didn't lie about it.


By your logic, if I solder on 8 more gigabytes of memory onto a GPU then it has now gained 8 more gigabytes of ram regardless if or how well it can be used.


arbiter said:


> Um that still doesn't say What law's they violated. They didn't make enough is not breaking the law. Only people that think so are complete idiots.


 I am not sure but I think he's getting at they intentionally held back supply/manufacturing to make it seem like Kepler was in short supply/hard to make to drive up/keep the prices high.  Not that I agree with that but that is just my guess as to what he is getting at...

Either way guys, this is just one leaked benchmark.  We should all hope its true to see some seriously nice performance gains as even if you have no intentions of buying it we still love to see things go up because that means all performance of GPU's is on the rise (next generation cards).  If this did turn out fake, no harm no foul and we only got more anticipation for things coming soon...  Either way until these things (GTX Titan X and R9 390X) are being tested with games by more than just leaks/the parent company we have no idea where they will actually fall.

.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> What's this? Going to masturbate or what?


 
That was moron Al Bundy getting into his pose to watch television.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 11, 2015)

Recus said:


> Then you are doing it wrong.
> 
> AMD Announces *Ultra-Enthusiast's* Radeon R9 295X2 GPU $1500
> 
> AMD Officially Confirms New Radeon Flagship – R9 390X *Ultra-Enthusiast* Graphics Card ~$700-$800 This is way above for AMD user. lololo



LOL, while nVidia were selling their dual card for 3k.

The rest is a rumor, how ever i do believe it be 100's$ cheaper than this Titan will be released at.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 11, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Yeah right. The result was _supposedly_ validated ( check box ticked), but any cursory check of the 3DM results shows it isn't there. Anybody might think some guerrilla marketing was in play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what, same thing with this TitanX, no real validation info,..  But what caught my eye was it has a weaker gpu score, overall also..
That's why I mentioned that, idc about nvidia or AMD, I just care what's the best bang for the buck and this TitanX obviously isn't... Normal geforce variant might be if the price is right.


PS
The only fanboy here is you, sometimes so much it hurts.. And you do the same in AMD threads trolling with nvidia - like that guy nvidia pr Rollo something.. Just saying,



btw here is one with 4x 390X @ Firestrike Extreme... Just for the sake of it.
http://www.eteknix.com/amd-r9-390x-benchmarks-surface/


Peace out.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 11, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> PS The only fanboy here is you, sometimes so much it hurts..



If you truly believe that statement, you are most definitely blind to the hypocrisy of it.  There are many people posting on this thread that are absolute fanboys.

Humansmoke sticks up for Nvidia, through logical arguments and doesn't generally resort to name calling
Xzibit does the exact same for AMD.  Both Humansmoke and Xzibit could be evil and opposite twins. 

These are the two who generally make opposing and logical, often referenced arguments.  Neither are fanboys but both definitely lean toward a certain product defence.  I'm quite sure HS would happily buy AMD and I guarantee he has in the past and I'm pretty sure Xzibit is also indifferent to purchasing either brand.

Neither are fanboys.

A fanboy resorts to petty namecalling and statements revolving around, "Brand 'X' is going to destroy brand 'Y' because brand 'Y' sux" or "Brand X rulez and brand 'Y' makes nothing but shit stuff" or "only dicks buy brand 'x'".

Fanboys dont use logic.

To be honest, Xzibit's only post in this thread thus far is not in his usual character.  Shame on you dude - where's your logically pointed and well versed discussion?

Anyhoo, Let's get back to either not talking in this thread or analysing shady benchmarks (from either camp).

FTR, I wish AMD would push the 390X out faster to force NV's hand.  We all know the 390X is going to be good but what we don't know is how the pricing and future stacks will work.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 11, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> So what, same thing with this TitanX, no real validation info,..


Why, yes it is - but I'm not the one claiming the Titan X score is genuine.


BTW: I was the one who first posted that supposed 390X 3DM score here....but at least I had the sense to say it was purported, not claim it as legitimate. Just as well since it was proven fake just a few posts later.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 11, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> There are people like that but most people just expect reasonable prices for GPU's which is becoming less and less lately until the recent generations which bot were released at a much more reasonable price point than the last ones.



Well problem is what people think is reasonable well, people think that AMD is reasonable but look at their financial state at the moment and see where their pricing as gotten them? Way AMD has done things is way to being outta business.



GhostRyder said:


> By your logic, if I solder on 8 more gigabytes of memory onto a GPU then it has now gained 8 more gigabytes of ram regardless if or how well it can be used.



It is there and is useable so in court of law they didn't do anything wrong on ram front as it is 4gb and is there and useable.


----------



## GhostRyder (Mar 11, 2015)

arbiter said:


> Well problem is what people think is reasonable well, people think that AMD is reasonable but look at their financial state at the moment and see where their pricing as gotten them? Way AMD has done things is way to being outta business.


Has nothing to do with their pricing (Well not nearly as much).  AMD nor Nvidia are going to sell a card at a loss so even with the drop in price of the current R9 series unless they are writing it off to get rid of it by taking a loss instead of letting unused inventory sit around then chances are they are still making something off the sales.  Most of the financial crisis comes from a lack of OEM's mixed with poor spending choices in many departments.  They can develop all they want but unless they have OEM's under their belt they are not making much selling individual chips to people like us even when selling gaming GPU's and what not.  More sales come from OEM's buying in extreme bulk and for the longest time one of the only major OEM's you see with AMD CPU's/APU's is HP (Minus a few smaller OEMS like MSI).  Same for the GPU department when there is a lackluster amount of OEM's putting their GPU's in their machines (Desktop and mobile).


arbiter said:


> It is there and is useable so in court of law they didn't do anything wrong on ram front as it is 4gb and is there and useable.


I would prefer saving that argument for a thread more about it please.


TheHunter said:


> So what, same thing with this TitanX, no real validation info,..  But what caught my eye was it has a weaker gpu score, overall also..
> That's why I mentioned that, idc about nvidia or AMD, I just care what's the best bang for the buck and this TitanX obviously isn't... Normal geforce variant might be if the price is right.
> 
> 
> ...


Well said!


Xzibit said:


> Hey, now...  Can't be his twin.   I'm not bitter or that old yet.   Hes got a few decades on me.  I'd like to think I still have some of my looks left since I can still pick up the ladies when they are sober and not have to resort to waiting after the bar closes when they are puking on the side walk or alley with beer goggles to have a chance.
> 
> Another difference I don't jump to any ones defense.   I don't think of myself/replies of that important that they need to be express at any said opportunity.


Again, well said!


Xzibit said:


> There has to be a discussion first.
> 
> I try to reply to threads with information linked to source as much as possible or as a light hearted joke.  I never go out of my way to constantly troll threads for fun, angst or whatever inner issues people carry with them.  Nor do I insert someone in the conversation when that person hasn't even posted in that thread (Looking at my much, much, much older twin).
> 
> ...


Basically, I mean leaked always smells no matter how close to release it is because you start to think how they got their hands on it more than anything.  Unless the black market has some GTX Titan X's and R9 390X's rolling around, though I never say they are completely false without there being some solid hard proof of either way.

Titan-X benchmarks could be real, and if so we have something nice to look forward to though ill be waiting for the GTX 1080 (Which is what I believe the next card from them is going to be based on the Titan-X's core) and comparing it to the R9 390X.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 11, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> Darn you made me reply.



I haz the control


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 11, 2015)

From what I gather from different leaks taken with the obvious grain of salt, in very short it's around 50% faster than a 780ti while consuming around the same 260W and it'll be around 1000. Given that Apple sells watches which appear to be smart and will be obsolete next year for 10.000 I think Nvidia is doing what it can and has to do. Brand value, performance and high margins. Viva el capitalismo. Take or leave it.


----------



## Daemmon (Mar 12, 2015)

Crap Daddy said:


> Given that Apple sells watches which appear to be smart and will be obsolete next year for 10.000



As much I don't like Apple (I do like Lemmy tho) 10k is for the Apple "Gold" Watch, that's the kind of thing some dumb rich person would buy just because they can afford it and think they are cool wasting money. The "down-to-earth" models start at 299 or 399 can't remember correctly.


----------



## arbiter (Mar 12, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> Ah, you want me to tell you whether fake 390X scores are higher than fake Titan X scores, well it's my opinion that they could be either a fake percentage higher or lower.
> As for actual performance, I made my observations known based on architecture scaling for the Titan X. As for the 390X, who knows?.



We will see pretty soon Titan X's performance as its gotten in the hands of reviews in last day or so. So independent benchmarks and power draw will be showing up in next few days or so. Pcper podcast which was recorded about 5 hours ago as i post this had the box on their desk and had the card in their office. The real test will be 4k as the amount of ram titan X has is what it will be best area.


----------



## HumanSmoke (Mar 12, 2015)

arbiter said:


> We will see pretty soon Titan X's performance as its gotten in the hands of reviews in last day or so. So independent benchmarks and power draw will be showing up in next few days or so. Pcper podcast which was recorded about 5 hours ago as i post this had the box on their desk and had the card in their office. The real test will be 4k as the amount of ram titan X has is what it will be best area.


Aye, with the launch due on or around the 17th, actuality isn't that far away. More interested in the die size and overclocking potential. 12GB of GDDR5 takes a large bite out of the board power budget as the K6000 has demonstrated.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Mar 12, 2015)

HumanSmoke said:


> you're sad



How do you know that I'm sad? What if it isn't true?



HumanSmoke said:


> ... and have a basic inability to formulate a coherent argument - guess that is predictable as well.



The basic inability is in some of you who don't wanna understand and accept what I'm saying.



HumanSmoke said:


> you want me to tell you whether fake 390X scores are higher than fake Titan X scores, well it's my opinion that they could be either a fake percentage higher or lower.



No, I meant something you answered there:



HumanSmoke said:


> *As for actual performance*, I made my observations known based on architecture scaling for the Titan X. As for the 390X, *who knows*?.



So, basically you have no clue but still argue over fake or not which actually is irrelevant.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 12, 2015)

Can we cease the 2 or 3 man theatre show now, enough of the hijacking (again), if I have to come in this thread again because of multiple reported posts I will just have to take the easy option and remove some of you..... thank you!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Can we cease the 2 or 3 man theatre show now, enough of the hijacking (again), if I have to come in this thread again because of multiple retarded posts I will just have to take the easy option and remove some of you..... thank you!


Fixed it for you


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow one card is smokin!

my 290X and 290 non X on the same run only score X8637 at stock clocks on a quad core cpu..

Nice to see a huge jump in scores from the green camp but fingers crossed the AMD 3 series do as well if not better.


----------



## 64K (Mar 12, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> Wow one card is smokin!
> 
> my 290X and 290 non X on the same run only score X8637 at stock clocks on a quad core cpu..
> 
> Nice to see a huge jump in scores from the green camp but fingers crossed the AMD 3 series do as well if not better.



The 390/390x will be a huge jump too. These are good times for PC gamers. Lightning fast GPUs from both sides. We are well on our way to a single GPU solution to very high/ultra settings on 4K (no AA) 60+ FPS in most games. ~3 years imo. Then the enthusiasts will want 8K.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2015)

64K said:


> The 390/390x will be a huge jump too. These are good times for PC gamers. Lightning fast GPUs from both sides. We are well on our way to a single GPU solution to very high/ultra settings on 4K (no AA) 60+ FPS in most games. ~3 years imo. Then the enthusiasts will want 8K.


lol I hear ya, but I think your comment about 3 yrs from now should've read 3 yrs ago.  We needed/wanted this performance boost but it's just a game to the makers imho.

But cool beans is all I gota say on this next jump in performance... I just hope I dont face palm when the AMD bring there cards out....


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 12, 2015)

64K said:


> The 390/390x will be a huge jump too. These are good times for PC gamers. Lightning fast GPUs from both sides. We are well on our way to a single GPU solution to very high/ultra settings on 4K (no AA) 60+ FPS in most games. ~3 years imo. Then the enthusiasts will want 8K.



Lets hope we wont be playing the same 720p or luckily 1080p developed game scaled to 4k or 8k.

Memories of Doom 1 + 1080p texture pack = 1080p game      At least the textures looked better.


----------



## trenter (Mar 13, 2015)

raschmidt said:


> I can never figure out all the complaints from people about the price of these cards.  Obviously Nvidia knows what its doing, that's why it has twice the market share that AMD does.  The high price of cards like these benefits even those who aren't buying this card.  It adds money for Nvidia to reinvest on a better performing next architecture, which means for those of us buying the GTX 760/960 or 770/970s, we'll probably see some of the technology passed down.
> It's the same thing as cars like the Ford GT or Nissan GT-R, can sit there and complain all day long about the price but the fact is, if you are complaining about the price of it you probably can't afford it even without the markup, so why complain or even care about the price?  The point is it's a halo product designed to draw attention to the series and get high end buyers to come to the product line and pump money into it.  Both Intel and Nvidia do this to AMD on CPU and GPU side, and I'm sure AMD is trying to figure out how it can do this as well.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 13, 2015)

Inside this case from gdc2015 there is a radeon R9 390X, but AMD didn't want to show it ... case doesn't look well ventilated based on where it's positioned so it seems stock coolers are better this time round.



image courtesy pcper


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I heard they hid the latest release Corvette in there that is due to appear at the upcoming motor show too


----------



## arbiter (Mar 14, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> Inside this case from gdc2015 there is a radeon R9 390X, but AMD didn't want to show it ... case doesn't look well ventilated based on where it's positioned so it seems stock coolers are better this time round.
> View attachment 63357
> image courtesy pcper



Well that would seem to support that leaked AIO water cooler that AMD was reported to be working on to keep it cool but other thing to consider is the demo they were running on it, you don't know how much load was even on the gpu to start with so.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 14, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I heard they hid the latest release Corvette in there that is due to appear at the upcoming motor show too


Yeah, AMD had to respond somehow to Nvidia entering the automotive industry 


arbiter said:


> other thing to consider is the demo they were running on it, you don't know how much load was even on the gpu to start with so.


Well it was the UE4 Showdown demo at occulus rift booth (car flipping thingie).


----------

